# Doeling With Crooked Leg



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

My doeling, Swan who was born on Monday evening has developed a crooked front leg. Right after she was born she was knuckling over on her back feet, so I gave her a dab of selenium gel and a vitamin e capsule. Her back legs since straightened out, but now it seems that her front leg is a little crooked. It's like she's only walking on one side of her hoof. When I pick her up, it straightens out, but it's like she can't put weight on one toe. She doesn't seem in pain and she doesn't act like it hurts when I touch it. Her hoof doesn't seem hot, and she is nursing well and acting normal. I think she seems a little less adventurous than her brothers, but maybe that's just her personality. Also I don't know if this is an element, but she is wanting to eat dirt. That isn't abnormal for babies since they are trying to add flora to their developing rumen, right? Could it have something to do with this? I figured I'd give her another vitamin e capsule. Is there anything else I should do? Should I give her another dab of selenium, or even replamin? I wouldn't want to over-due it.






























Now looking at these pictures I think she might be slightly doing it with the other leg too. They've got to give me something to worry about.🙄


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

It looks like she might have overextended that leg. Did you have to pull her? Wonder if the muscles/ligaments got stretched. I don't have much experience with this in newborns, so I'm not sure what the best course of action would be for her. I'm sure others will chime in. You might need to splint or wrap it to get it into the correct position.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would give her another dab of sel/ e and also vitamin ADE. I would also lightly splint for a few days to strengthen her tendons.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I’d give her cod liver oil and watch for a couple days.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

goatblessings said:


> I would also lightly splint for a few days to strengthen her tendons.


So when you say that how exactly would you do it? I tried a popsicle stick, vetwrap thing, but it didn't seem to work and I was afraid I was doing it wrong.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Did you have to pull her?


Yes, but it was not a difficult pull. her front hooves were already out and I don't think I held on to her that close to her hoof.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm sort of puzzled as to why this is happening, since I did supplement selenium during the pregnancy. Would supplementing Bella (the dam) with selenium and vitamins AD&E be prudent too? Maybe her milk is not rich enough in these vitamins.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I use cardboard from a toilet paper roll, and vet wrap from the bottom and up past the knee. Having a helper is SO great to put it on right. Make sure it’s not too tight - as in cutting off the circulation. I would do the vitamin ADE or cod liver oil for 3 days.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

After you wrap, wait a few minutes, then test the foot temperature. If her foot feels cool/cold, rewrap a tiny bit looser. If you have a white foot, sometimes you can check capillary refill at the hairline. Press down and hold for 5 seconds then release. It should be white when you release then pink up fast as the blood returns. Do this on another goat to see what it looks like, then compare how long it takes. Either a cold foot or slow/no capillary refill indicates too tight/ too much compression. Vetwrap does not loosen over time, it needs to be rewrapped
I don't know if you are trying to just give extra support and or to immobolize. A short splint incorporating a lengthwise-cut piece of pvc/plumbing tubing may work.
Goatblessings' toilet paper roll may be perfect, also.
With a break or sprain, you have to immobilize the joints above and below the injury.
Also watch for swelling above your wrap, that indicates a need for a reassessment of what's really wrong (infection)or a reassessment of your wrap job for tightness.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All great advice, hope the cute baby will correct soon.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Yes, but it was not a difficult pull. her front hooves were already out and I don't think I held on to her that close to her hoof.


I have noticed similar issues in one or two kids I've pulled, but nothing as severe as what you're seeing here. Mine all straightened out just fine on their own.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I had a doeling last year and her feet were just like that. I assumed contracted tendons and splinted for awhile but then took them off and let the weight of her body straighten them. I did do little strethching exercises with her feet. It corrected within 2 weeks I think. Tiny bit by tiny bit each day.

That was one of Bug's triplets. This year her little girl (trips again) has slight knuckling on all four feet (other girl was only front feet. My guess is that they get crammed inside mom. So their feet get contracted.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Here are a few pics of hers. In the last pic she is on the left.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Jubillee said:


> I had a doeling last year and her feet were just like that. I assumed contracted tendons and splinted for awhile but then took them off and let the weight of her body straighten them. I did do little strethching exercises with her feet. It corrected within 2 weeks I think. Tiny bit by tiny bit each day.
> 
> That was one of Bug's triplets. This year her little girl (trips again) has slight knuckling on all four feet (other girl was only front feet. My guess is that they get crammed inside mom. So their feet get contracted.


Oh that's great to know! That looks exactly like it. My kids certainly must have been crammed in there. By "stretching exercises" what do you mean?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh my goodness @MellonFriend ..that baby is adorable! Love her look. I agree with cod liver oil and wait. If you do wrap it. The to roll and vet wrap works great and won't offer a pressure point like a stick would.

Best wishes


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh that's great to know! That looks exactly like it. My kids certainly must have been crammed in there. By "stretching exercises" what do you mean?


I would sit her in my lap and take her foot and gently stretch it straight. Basically, as much as I could until I felt the slightest resistance and hold it a few seconds then rest. I did that a few times on each foot a few times a day. I did have them splinted but then took it off and let her growing weight help. That doeling layed down a lot though as she was fully on her knuckles in the front. So I also made her stand up a bit. 

The current doeling has a leg just like yours now. Her back feet are now fine but the front are to the side a little like your girl. So I just do the exercises with her and let time heal it. I didn't have my phone with me this morning to get a pic.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Jubillee said:


> I would sit her in my lap and take her foot and gently stretch it straight. Basically, as much as I could until I felt the slightest resistance and hold it a few seconds then rest. I did that a few times on each foot a few times a day. I did have them splinted but then took it off and let her growing weight help. That doeling layed down a lot though as she was fully on her knuckles in the front. So I also made her stand up a bit.
> 
> The current doeling has a leg just like yours now. Her back feet are now fine but the front are to the side a little like your girl. So I just do the exercises with her and let time heal it. I didn't have my phone with me this morning to get a pic.


That sounds good. Swan (the doeling's name) is doing really well today. She's jumping around with her brothers and acting 100%. I think it was worse yesterday when we got her out of the kidding pen and she was walking on hard ground. My plan is to splint it when she's out and take it off when she's locked in the stall on the cushy bedding.



happybleats said:


> I agree with cod liver oil


On the front of Cod liver oil, I have little gel caps of it that are 415mg each. Is one gel cap squirted in her mouth daily the right amount?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

For mild cases I squeeze one gel cap once a day for a few days. If its severe or treating rickets then dosing should be 0.1 cc pee 2.2 pounds 2x daily for 3 dYs...then 2 x a week for 2 more weeks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Work the foot gently.
She is adorable.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

happybleats said:


> For mild cases I squeeze one gel cap once a day for a few days. If its severe or treating rickets then dosing should be 0.1 cc pee 2.2 pounds 2x daily for 3 dYs...then 2 x a week for 2 more weeks.


Thanks, Cathy. We'll go with the mild treatment for now and see how she does on that.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Well I can't believe it, but her leg is back to being normal today! She isn't acting weak on it at all. With such a fast turnaround, would that point to it not being a deficiency?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Maybe! This was our girl today. Of course I have slacked on her exercises and additional selenium gel.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Well I can't believe it, but her leg is back to being normal today! She isn't acting weak on it at all. With such a fast turnaround, would that point to it not being a deficiency?


Could just be cramped from being stuck in there with others I suppose


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Jubillee said:


> Maybe! This was our girl today. Of course I have slacked on her exercises and additional selenium gel.


Oh my goodness, she is just a doll! Look at that face! I'm glad you are keeping her. 😘 Hope her leg strengthens up as fast as Swan's did.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Well, this morning, our girl's feet were perfectly normal. I was a terrible goat mom this time as all I did was give a dab of selenium gel that day she was born and I didn't even do her exercises or anything with them. Obviously, I must not need to do anything. They're 5 days old and it fixed itself.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is better


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

@MellonFriend @Jubillee deficiencies can be corrected very quickly in newborns. I haven't had one with any problems with the front legs, but a few years ago I had one that was totally knuckled over in the back so she was trying to walk on the front of the foot/pastern. I gave Bo-Se and did the toilet paper roll splints so she was able to hobble around with them upright. Second day she could walk without the splints, and within 3-4 days she was normal and went back out to the barn (I had her in the house to keep an eye on her.) 

Adults take longer to improve, but newborns' bodies are already changing quickly to adapt to the outside world and seem to take it in stride. PT etc don't make much difference if that's the cause because they don't have long term effects that need correction like adults would - address the deficiency and the problem will fix itself.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Next day, splints off










Two days later - running and jumping, able to keep up with her siblings


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I've only had 2 like that. I treated both with selenium and did the exersices just in case. The second kid I actually only gave selenium and did nothing else with her. They corrected on their own after 3 or 4 days. Even then it was barely a pea size bit of selenium gel right after birth. In this doe's case I do not believe it was selenium deficiency based on manu factors. Last year...I dont think it was either. Both kids were from the same doe and 1 of triplets (both times).


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Jubillee said:


> I've only had 2 like that. I treated both with selenium and did the exersices just in case. The second kid I actually only gave selenium and did nothing else with her. They corrected on their own after 3 or 4 days. Even then it was barely a pea size bit of selenium gel right after birth. In this doe's case I do not believe it was selenium deficiency based on manu factors. Last year...I dont think it was either. Both kids were from the same doe and 1 of triplets (both times).


Multiples seem to be more prone to it - maybe if the dam is borderline they just get that little bit less than if there's 1-2? This girl was a triplet too. It only takes a tiny amount of gel because their gut is porous right after birth to absorb antibodies from the colostrum, so the gel is absorbed nearly as well as injections. This girl was the only newborn I've given Bo-Se because I wanted it to kick in ASAP instead of working through her digestive tract. Every other one has straightened out in 24-48 hours with gel. That same year I did an experiment with a different kid who just had wobbly hocks, because another breeder had told me she was convinced it was just how they sat in the womb and it would correct itself; that the selenium had nothing to do with it. So I left that one alone for a couple days to see if it would. No change; gave the gel and next day she was fine. That's enough proof for me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work. 

They are adorable 😊


----------



## Michaela Van Mecl (Sep 3, 2018)

goatblessings said:


> I use cardboard from a toilet paper roll, and vet wrap from the bottom and up past the knee. Having a helper is SO great to put it on right. Make sure it’s not too tight - as in cutting off the circulation. I would do the vitamin ADE or cod liver oil for 3 days.


How much cod liver oil do you recommend?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I just did one gel cap a day, but if you have it in a bottle, I'm not sure what that equates to.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I did the gel caps too....


----------

